# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Пропуск в храм Джаганатхи в Пури

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вот по этой ссылке

http://www.ayurtour.ru/indianews/mat_1970.htm

идёт инфо, что в храм Джаганнатхи по прежнему не пускают туристов не исповедующих индуизм... А разве туда уже стали пускать иностранцев - тех кто индуизм исповедует - тех же кришнаитов ИСККОН? Вроде им доступ в храм по прежнему закрыт... Или уже нет?

Кто-нибудь в курсе?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

В феврале 2011 года вход любым иностранцам  был закрыт

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В феврале 2011 года вход любым иностранцам  был закрыт


Для начала - не припоминаю, чтобы этот вход когда то вообще открывался - с XVII в. как минимум...  :stena:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Для начала - не припоминаю, чтобы этот вход когда то вообще открывался - с XVII в. как минимум...


Мммм закрыт - это не "был открыт а потом стал закрыт", а просто "по прежнему" был в закрытом состоянии. Так яснее?  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мммм закрыт - это не "был открыт а потом стал закрыт", а просто "по прежнему" был в закрытом состоянии. Так яснее?


понятно, просто Ваша фраза "о закрытии" могла восприниматься как минимум двусмысленно...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Просто одним инженером-индусом был недавно придуман детектор, который выглядит в виде рамок, как в магазине. Он сканирует сознание и определяет, кто исповедует индуизм, а кто нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Скоро откроют они доступ, жадность их все равно победит в конце концов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мне рассказывал один мой духовный брат -индиец, что когда он оказался в храме Джаганнатхи он бы шокирован поведением панд (служителей храма), они действовали как бандиты, пока он дошел до алтаря, его несколько раз останавливали панды и нагло требовали денег, даже заламывая руку ему.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Просто одним инженером-индусом был недавно придуман детектор, который выглядит в виде рамок, как в магазине. Он сканирует сознание и определяет, кто исповедует индуизм, а кто нет.


 :rgunimagu:  :good:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мне рассказывал один мой духовный брат -индиец, что когда он оказался в храме Джаганнатхи он бы шокирован поведением панд (служителей храма), они действовали как бандиты, пока он дошел до алтаря, его несколько раз останавливали панды и нагло требовали денег, даже заламывая руку ему.


вот стандарты деградации, а мы критикуем другие религии...  :sed:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> вот стандарты деградации, а мы критикуем другие религии...


А в чем проблема? Панды из храма Джаганнатхи не относятся к нашей сампрадайе.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Надо попробовать поторговаться: 500 рупий,  ну ладно 1000 рупий,  ну оккей 5000 рупий
Ну всё ласт прайс 10000 рупий. Они  будут долго вспоминать, что упустили такой шанс.
Шутка конечно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А в чем проблема? Панды из храма Джаганнатхи не относятся к нашей сампрадайе.


Проблемы в том, что они - панды храма Джаганнатхи...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Проблемы в том, что они - панды храма Джаганнатхи...


Слово Джаганнатхи в этом предложении было ключевым.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Проблемы в том, что они - панды храма Джаганнатхи...


Причем, все жители Джаганнатха Пури - чистые преданные, имеющие 4-рукую форму. (Не помню, откуда)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Причем, все жители Джаганнатха Пури - чистые преданные, имеющие 4-рукую форму. (Не помню, откуда)


многие из которых едят рыбу...  :mig:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> многие из которых едят рыбу...


Ага. Вообще, среди чистых преданных Господа есть и такие, кто змей едят (Гаруда), и даже демонов (Хануман).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ага. Вообще, среди чистых преданных Господа есть и такие, кто змей едят (Гаруда), и даже демонов (Хануман).


Не знал, что панды Джаганатхи - те персоны, на которых подобно птицам пищевые ограничения предназначенные для людей-вайшнавов не распространяются... Но возможно есть цитата подтверждающая сей любопытный тезис - буду рад её увидеть...  :mig: 

А Хануман вроде не демон, а обезьяна...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не знал, что панды Джаганатхи - те персоны, на которых подобно птицам пищевые ограничения предназначенные для людей-вайшнавов не распространяются... Но возможно есть цитата подтверждающая сей любопытный тезис - буду рад её увидеть... 
> 
> А Хануман вроде не демон, а обезьяна...


Цитаты нет, так что вполне можно считать спекуляцией.

Про Ханумана - я писал, не о том, что он демон, а о том, что он демонов кушал.

----------


## Ananda Krishna d.

Ой и правда чей то они нас не пускают?))

Мы же такие все чистые преданные!У нас такие бескорыстные отношения с Господом)))И вовсе мы не иметируем бхакти!!!))))))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А кто считается жителем святой дхамы? Если кто-то вчера приехал туда жить, он уже житель?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А кто считается жителем святой дхамы? Если кто-то вчера приехал туда жить, он уже житель?


Нет, только те, у кого 4 руки.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Нет, только те, у кого 4 руки.


А уж подумал, что нужно просто документ иметь. Прописку или что там у них.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Причем, все жители Джаганнатха Пури - чистые преданные, имеющие 4-рукую форму. (Не помню, откуда)


Это есть в книге Навадвипа Дхама Махатмйа, глава 1. 
Но там про Навадвипу такое говорится. 
Если считать их (Пури-Навадвипа) неотличными, тогда это справедливо и к Пури.

----------


## Visvanath das

> А кто считается жителем святой дхамы? Если кто-то вчера приехал туда жить, он уже житель?


Существует 3 вида дхама-васи. Те кто родились, те кто совершает свой бхаджан в дхаме и те кто умирают в дхаме.
Самый удачный это третий вид. Первый и второй так же зависят от третьего.
Например родился во Вриндаване, уже бриджабаси, но всю жизнь отворачивался от Кришны. То много случаев, что умирают за пределами Враджа, думая о всякой ерунде.
Или например приехал кто-то резвый во Вриндаван, решив, что понял в чем смысл жизни и начал якобы совершать свой бхаджан, но потом Кришна стал его материальным дискомфортом закидывать, то жарко, то холодно, то электричества нет, то воды, то языка не знает. И не бхаджан получился, а сплошная борьба за выживание и не справившись возвращается к своему разбитому корыту к пристарелой маме на подселение.
А третий тип в любом случае уходит в духовный мир.

----------


## Алиса Лузгина

> Мне рассказывал один мой духовный брат -индиец, что когда он оказался в храме Джаганнатхи он бы шокирован поведением панд (служителей храма), они действовали как бандиты, пока он дошел до алтаря, его несколько раз останавливали панды и нагло требовали денег, даже заламывая руку ему.


У меня такое было у Алларнатха. Я говорю: хотите денег? Пустите на даршан к Божеству! Брахманические принципы они не сдали, млеччху к Богу не пустили :cry:  :biggrin1:  хотя с требованием денег провожали аж до рикши (я им нормально пожертвовала, но было, конечно, мало). Я тоже думаю, что жадность победит, и будут потом нас всех пускать :smilies:  Ну навозиком будут потом все отмывать, и воскуривать навозные палочки) :neznai:  :dandavat:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Не подскажите где можно ознакомиться со всем списком запретных храмов для иностранцев?

РЕЛИГИОЗНАЯ ПРИНАДЛЕЖНОСТЬ И ЗАПРЕТ ВХОДИТЬ В ИНДУИСТСКИЕ ХРАМЫ. _Радха Блиндерман_

В российских СМИ появилась информация о том, что "во многие известные храмы Индии вход не-индусам запрещен, в том числе и тем, кто считает себя индусом, но не является им по рождению". Во-первых, таких храмов по Индии очень мало по сравнению с теми, двери которых открыты для всех. Во-вторых, в некоторые храмы не впускают также и многих урожденных индусов. Например, чандалы являются индусами по рождению и поклоняются тем же богам, но их не пускают из соображений ритуальной чистоты. Согласно шастрам, даже индусам из высшей касты брахманов нельзя входить храм, если они не совершили омовение. Более того, в храм нельзя входить во время траура, который считается периодом осквернения. 

Далее, женщины любой касты не имеют права посещать храм во время менструального цикла. Не-индусов действительно не впускают в некоторые индуистские храмы, но это правило распространяется и на некоторых урожденных индусов. Поэтому не пускать человека в храм ещё не означает не признавать его индусом. Не заходили в храм Джаганнатхи такие знаменитые индуистские святые, как Салабега и Харидаса Тхакур, которые были из мусульманских семей. 

Даже Рупа и Санатана Госвамины, хотя и были урожденными брахманами, не заходили в храм Джаганнатхи, поскольку с точки зрения храмовых жрецов были осквернены службой при дворе мусульманского наместника. Также широко известна история Канакадаса, святого XVI-го века из Карнатаки. Его не пустили в храм Кришны в Удупи, Удупи-шри-кришна-матх, установленный в 13-том веке Мадхвачарьей, поскольку он принадлежал к низшей касте. Тот продолжал стоять около храма и петь гимны Кришне. Тогда, согласно легенде, Бог Кришна сделал дыру в боковой западной стене храма, чтобы Канакадас смог его увидеть. До сих пор в память о Канакадасе на этом месте стоит окно, через которое верующие могут заглянуть в алтарь[21]. 

Более того, в наши дни во многих храмах, в том числе в Золотом Храме Вишванатхи в Варанаси, у входа висит табличка с запретом на вход не-индусам, но при этом туда впускают иностранцев даже неиндийского происхождения, если они считают себя индусами. Здесь главную роль играет религиозная принадлежность, а не происхождение.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> У меня такое было у Алларнатха. Я говорю: хотите денег? Пустите на даршан к Божеству! Брахманические принципы они не сдали, млеччху к Богу не пустили хотя с требованием денег провожали аж до рикши (я им нормально пожертвовала, но было, конечно, мало). Я тоже думаю, что жадность победит, и будут потом нас всех пускать Ну навозиком будут потом все отмывать, и воскуривать навозные палочки)


А чего вы там забыли, в этом храме? Там такие же Джагагнатхи, как и у нас могут быть дома. В качественном отношении они совершенно одинаковы... Вот же, как Валентин прабху цитировал выше, сам Харидас Тхакур и многие другие ачарьи не заходили в этот храм. Сам Дхаганнатх выходил к ним и утешал: "Дорогие Мои, не расстраивайтесь - они и Меня туда давно уже как не пускают, не то что вас..."  :smilies:  Неужели мы чище Харидаса, чтобы туда добиваться? 

Кстати, матаджи - спасибо вам большое за пост в соседней теме про первый раз в дхаме. Очень благодарен описанный за практический опыт. 




> они действовали как бандиты, пока он дошел до алтаря, его несколько раз останавливали панды и *нагло требовали денег, даже заламывая руку ему.*


От меня бы по башке за такое получили. Какие там брахманы, я вас умоляю... Именно так: не пандиты, а бандиты  :smilies:  Такие же вайшьи и шудры, как и везде сейчас, если не хуже. По Чанакье Пандиту в подобные заведения нужно ходить не менее чем по 4 человека (лучше, если есть с кем, и больше). Вайшьи - "герои" только толпой на одного. Да и то, пока не нарвутся на того, кто не побоится дать им необходимый отпор  :aggressive:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Сам Дхаганнатх выходил к ним ...


Извиняюсь за очепятку. Джаганнатх, конечно же. Когда прочитал, то редактировать пост было уже невозможно.

Просьба модерации - если можно, отредактируйте слово в посте выше, а этот сотрите. Заранее благодарюо!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> У меня такое было у Алларнатха. Я говорю: хотите денег? Пустите на даршан к Божеству! Брахманические принципы они не сдали, млеччху к Богу не пустили хотя с требованием денег провожали аж до рикши (я им нормально пожертвовала, но было, конечно, мало). Я тоже думаю, что жадность победит, и будут потом нас всех пускать Ну навозиком будут потом все отмывать, и воскуривать навозные палочки)


Раньше они пускали нас на даршан в Аларнатхе - в 2004 г. мы там были...

----------

